# Source for 1 1/4" thick plywood?



## flyer (Nov 3, 2012)

Howdy folks! I'm wondering if it is possible to source 1 1/4" thick Baltic Birch (or similar quality) and I thought this would be a great place to ask. Does anyone here know of any companies that *already* make high quality Baltic Birch plywood that thick? I do intend to buy several sheets at a time but I can't special order it by the train-car load.

David


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Baltic birch is usually B grade, not exactly high quality faces and in 5'x5', it's available up to 1". It's possible to glue 1/4" to 1" in a veneer press. There are other thick plywood choices. This supplier has 1 1/4" maple with a pine core. Are you in the business? Do you use a commercial plywood distributer? They can usually get odd stuff.
http://www.freemansupply.com/FreemanMapleFacedP.htm


----------



## flyer (Nov 3, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> Are you in the business? Do you use a commercial plywood distributer? They can usually get odd stuff.
> http://www.freemansupply.com/FreemanMapleFacedP.htm


Thanks for the reply and the link Hammer1! I'm not sure which business you mean, but we are a manufacturer with plans to make a particular product from 1.25" thick plywood. But this will be our first *wood* product, so we're not real savvy when it comes to the wood distribution market, and what's available out there. So any further suggestions will be most welcome! :icon_smile:

David


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can get ApplePly (similar to Baltic Birch) in 4'x8' in 1¼" thickness.

*http://www.calpanel.com/Apple-Ply*









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

flyer said:


> Thanks for the reply and the link Hammer1! I'm not sure which business you mean, but we are a manufacturer with plans to make a particular product from 1.25" thick plywood. But this will be our first *wood* product, so we're not real savvy when it comes to the wood distribution market, and what's available out there. So any further suggestions will be most welcome! :icon_smile:
> 
> David


Other than thickness, to what qualities and specifications does this ply have to conform?

George


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

This place has all kinds of ply and incredible customer service. They even have big sheets like 4x12. Of you're planning to paint it, I highly recommend using their medium density overlay ply. 


www.harborsales.net


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

In most areas of the US there are commercial plywood suppliers to the trade. You can find them through architectural woodworking shops and you can find those shops through architects or the Thomas Register. Here in the northeast there are two major suppliers, one out of Boston, another in NH. Their trucks make the rounds to shops all over New England once or more per week, saving shipping costs. I'm guessing it's the same in most non metropolitan areas around the country. Their sales force can assist in specifications, which can be daunting. Architectural shops are the ones that make most of the woodwork and cabinetry you see in commercial work, museums, resorts, banks, etc. Many don't have a public "face" since they don't often deal with residential customers but you will see the dust collectors in industrial areas.


----------

